# mettler balance



## pinman (May 27, 2009)

not sure where this post should go. i scored an old mettler h6t balance. the lights turn on so thats a start. ive searched google but cant figure out how to calibrate it. can anyone offer any help on this?
thanks


----------



## 4metals (Jun 18, 2009)

Mettler is now Mettler Toledo but they should have a web site. I have downloaded manuals for older balances from Ohaus before so Mettler probably has the same available.


----------



## wondercorn (Jul 13, 2009)

Depend on the balance or scale. You need the default weight item from the package for calibrating.

Usually there is a calibrate button. Just press it and put the weight from the package on your scale. It should calibrate itself.

Hope it help.


----------

